# Miranda Lambert!!!



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 14, 2011)

Me and Miranda Lambert!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

One lucky guy!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 15, 2011)

Who's miranda lambert?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, Tanner! I'm SOOOO jealous!! If you could just cut the picture of that dude she's with out of the picture it would be perfect!! Hahahaha! Just kiddin'! Where did you meet her???


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 15, 2011)

I met her at a big festival here in Minnesota! My father is big in the Music industry I'll have to start posting pics of me with everyone i've met like... Taylor Swift, Brad Paisley, Kenny Chesney, Dierks Bentley etc....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice! Definitely post 'em! 



gopherhockey03 said:


> I met her at a big festival here in Minnesota! My father is big in the Music industry I'll have to start posting pics of me with everyone i've met like... Taylor Swift, Brad Paisley, Kenny Chesney, Dierks Bentley etc....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so cool!!! I am madly in love with Dierk's Bentley!!!


----------

